# smoking baked beans



## jjrd

Is there a recipe or technique for smoking baked beans?

Thanks


----------



## pineywoods

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Check out this Wiki Link for some great beans

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans


----------



## jjrd

Thanks  I saw this one. We are not pepper fans. Are there any others?

Thanks


----------



## eman

Leave the pepper out, I do.


----------



## pineywoods

Here's another one

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/dutchs-ranch-style-beans


----------



## bigal

Best thing to ever come outta Dutch's head, his bean recipe! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










   I use his basic "principle", but vary it quite a bit...but it's still Dutchs'.  Add mushrooms, smoked sausage, crushed pineapple, cayenne to taste and no jalap/mustard, bbq sauce not ketchup.  Use your mind to add to Dutchs'.  It's a great base, imho.


----------



## ismoke

Dutch's beans are great!  I made them for the first time last week, for a mixed crowd, so I left the japs out.  Left the dry mustard in, and they were the perfect heat for the group.  If I were making them for me only, I'd keep the japs in, but the kids and MIL don't like the heat. 

Next time I do them (whenever I fire up the smoker again, lol) I'm going to sub the ketchup for BBQ sauce, either 1/2 and 1/2 or all of it.  The beans are great though.  I was a little hesitant with the pineapple in the beans, but they were wonderful!  If I want a little more sweetness, I'm thinking I may try pouring that syrup they come in in their with them. 

Anyways, take Dutch's idea, modify it to your liking, and then share with us!


----------



## mballi3011

Here's a different one but it also has peppers in it. You could just leave them out and there's so much stuff in our's that you shouldn't miss them


----------



## pineywoods

When doing beans I usually do two batches of Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans one just like the recipe says and the second one I leave out the japs and cut the mustard in half and give people a choice spicy or not. If they aren't all gone after everybody is gone I mix the two and am very happy I get to have leftover beans


----------



## mongoose

The wicked baked bean recipe is the best.  Leave the peppers out.  I will be making another batch for work next week.


----------

